# Charging $10 to get my W2s mailed to me?



## Targetking (Feb 21, 2022)

I think thats against the law.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 21, 2022)

Targetking said:


> I think thats against the law.


And taking money out of your pay for smoking isn’t against the law ??


----------



## Targetking (Feb 21, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> And taking money out of your pay for smoking isn’t against the law ??


they do that?


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 21, 2022)

Targetking said:


> they do that?











						Archived - How to change the Tobacco User status?
					

It's the weekend and I want to take care of this ASAP... but Target help can't be contacted until Monday after 9 central.  How do I change my status on file from Tobacco User to non-user? The "Long Term Disability" line has me paying Target because they assume everybody uses tobacco.




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Hal (Feb 21, 2022)

Targetking said:


> I think thats against the law.


W2 is free unless you accidentally tried to request last years.


----------



## Fluttervale (Feb 21, 2022)

Just print it at work.


----------



## Stylish Wonder (Feb 22, 2022)

The $10 charge is for asking for a 2nd one. Your W2 was either available in HR to pickup (by a deadline) or it would've been mailed to the address that Target has on file either by your HR or (if no longer employed) Target.

If you are still employed by Target, then make sure you're signing in to Workday, choose view all apps and then paperless employee. Once you log in with your username and password, you'll see "If you want to access your W-2 or 1095, please CLICK HERE". When you're on that screen you should be able to click "Download PDF". If the download link isn't available, then verify the address your W2 would've been sent to in account settings.


----------



## Targetking (Feb 22, 2022)

Stylish Wonder said:


> The $10 charge is for asking for a 2nd one. Your W2 was either available in HR to pickup (by a deadline) or it would've been mailed to the address that Target has on file either by your HR or (if no longer employed) Target.
> 
> If you are still employed by Target, then make sure you're signing in to Workday, choose view all apps and then paperless employee. Once you log in with your username and password, you'll see "If you want to access your W-2 or 1095, please CLICK HERE". When you're on that screen you should be able to click "Download PDF". If the download link isn't available, then verify the address your W2 would've been sent to in account settings.


PDF is too small t attch to the return paperwork.


----------



## Stylish Wonder (Feb 23, 2022)

Targetking said:


> PDF is too small t attch to the return paperwork.


A PDF is too small and "return paperwork"? I guess I'm confused. I clicked on download pdf to save it to my pc and just referred to it to file my taxes online. No paper involved.


----------



## Targetking (Mar 2, 2022)

Figured it out thanks.


----------

